# Rko 8004



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Anyone have the RKO 8004 theater seats? Considering getting them this weekend. Wondering if they are very comfortable or not. The look awesome with the lighted cup holders. Here is a link to the site where I found it. This place is really close to me.http://mccabestheaterandliving.com/RKO8004theaterchair.html


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

These are a knock off of the Berkline 45004 recliners. Nice chairs, but I am not sure if these have chase design or not. If not I would think twice. Lighted cup holders are a waist of your money. You will turn them off as soon as you dim the lights in the room - they are very distractive.

Overall you can do much better for your money...


----------

